# ECA stack or Clen?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Which do you prefer & why?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Eca as it makes me feel good, plenty of energy and appetite suppressant 

Clen makes me question if my life is worth living anymore


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I've only ever used clen once and it had me shaking like a cheap whore short on rent money. 

Never again.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if the pro cyclists take things to stop the Clen from making them shake.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

milzy said:


> I wonder if the pro cyclists take things to stop the Clen from making them shake.


They don't take the dose for fat loss so sides are minimal 
They use it as a bronchial aid


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> They don't take the dose for fat loss so sides are minimal
> They use it as a bronchial aid


How many milligram a day would they take & would they do 2 week cycles or just keep taking it?
Also should I buy Normal ECA tablets or the Atom ones with Synephrine added?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

milzy said:


> How many milligram a day would they take & would they do 2 week cycles or just keep taking it?
> Also should I buy Normal ECA tablets or the Atom ones with Synephrine added?


Over the counter ECA isn't genuine 

Clen doesn't need to be cycled either, the prescription for asthma sufferes don't stop getting the effects after 2 weeks. They stay on it indefinitely and it constantly works as it should


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Over the counter ECA isn't genuine
> 
> Clen doesn't need to be cycled either, the prescription for asthma sufferes don't stop getting the effects after 2 weeks. They stay on it indefinitely and it constantly works as it should


Steroids U.K. net seem genuine. They sell Atom T5 ECA stack & a few other sites sell the same. Also Sovereign ECA seems legit.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Tried it once. Felt absolutely terrible. Terrible shakes, hand tremors, fckin awful stuff for me.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Tried it once. Felt absolutely terrible. Terrible shakes, hand tremors, fckin awful stuff for me.


With clen


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

milzy said:


> Steroids U.K. net seem genuine. They sell Atom T5 ECA stack & a few other sites sell the same. Also Sovereign ECA seems legit.


If its genuine ephedrine then it will be good. 
Ephedrine is extremely difficult to source anymore. 
Kaizan is the only one I know of from Canada


----------

